# Aion Leveln ab 35



## Das_T (31. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele einen Spiritmaster und dieser hatt nun etwa 35 1/2 erreicht ! Leider stehe ich jetzt vor einem recht großen Problem mir sind die Quests ausgegangen die für mein Level auch nur im Ansatz geeignet sind ! Und ich bin persönlich kein großer Fan von Stunden langem Monster killen ohne Quests oder dem zocken von Wiederholbaren Quests für Münzen !




(Anmerkung ich war ein fleißiger Crafter und hab Ansich keine Quests ausgelassen bis auf das Äther sammeln !)




Nun wollte ich fragen ob evtl jemand ähnlich Probleme in diesem Stufen Bereich hatte und ob er evtl eine Lösung dafür sieht ! Oder einfach als Info wie er damit umgegangen ist !




Und noch als zusatz frage mir kam das schon die Level davor etwas so vor als ob die quests knapp bemessen sind ! Wird das in Zukunft noch schlimmer oder is das grad nur ne Phase in der gesamten level Geschichte von 1- 50 ?


/Edit Sry ich bin Elyos is natürlich ne wichtige Info tut mir leid ^^

Vielen Dabnk euch schonmal allen im Vorraus !


----------



## Geige (31. Januar 2010)

Hm, also du spielst wahrscheinlich Asmodier, da kann es passieren, dass einem mit 35 die Quests 
ausgehen, hast du schonmal in Beluslan bei Risental nachgeschaut, ob die nicht noch Quests für dich hätte.
Ansonsten hast du 2 Möglichkeiten entweder ins Ah schauen und dir einige Magische treffsicherheit Steine kaufen, sie 
einsetzen und zu den Elite-Lepharisten gehen um diese zu kiten. (Geht als 35er Sm super, bin jetzt 39 und hab seit 35 fast nur da gelevelt)
Dies hat 2 Vorteile, 300-450K xp pro mob (unausgeruht) und Chance auf gute Drops + die Lepharisten-Eidpapiere, die jeder dropt.
2. Möglichkeit die dir noch bis ca level 37 (so lange lohnt sich das) offensteht wäre Feuertempel gehen bis zum abwinken, 
dort kannst du wohl schon nach einigen Runs dein EQ komplett austauschen und hast auserdem noch die Chance auf ne Goldene Waffe!


----------



## Jelly (31. Januar 2010)

Ums grinden oder Tagelange Instanzen gehen wirst du Später nichtmehr drum rum kommen , da ich aber finde jeder Sollte eigene Erfahrungen sammeln kannst du natürlich bis 40
bzw spätestens 44 warten um zu erfahren das das Grinden auf 35 noch relativ harmlos ist auf lvl 44 gibts ganze 5 neu Quests alle Gruppe und teilweise Spy.
 Es wird also eher schlimmer zumal du momentan noch sehr wenig EP fürs Up brauchst im vergleich zu 44 bzw natürlich auch danach.

Grinden wirst du früher oder Später sowieso müssen da geht kein weg drum rum ob das in Gruppen ist oder alleine bleibt da dir überlassen.

Ansonsten kann ich dir auch nur datenbanken wie zb http://de.aiondatabase.com/ nahelegen um möglichst alle quests ausreizen zu können


----------



## Geige (31. Januar 2010)

Wobei das als Fernkämpfer ziemlich spannend sein kann, die Elite zu
verhauen erfordert ja durchaus etwas Übung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (31. Januar 2010)

Hab selbst SM gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber auf 48 aufgegeben da der Schaden halt im vergleich zu anderen Klassen kaum merkbar anstieg 
und das auch nur so richtig durchs LvL up , wird sich aber ja ändern wenn die pets skallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten wars auch relativ traurig das jede andere Range klasse die Elite schneller gepackt hat


----------



## Kizna (31. Januar 2010)

Jelly schrieb:


> wird sich aber ja ändern wenn die pets skallieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und du beziehst deine Infos woher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jelly (31. Januar 2010)

Kizna 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"wenn" die Pets skallieren , habe weder gesagt wann das der fall sein wird noch wie aber es ist nunmal tatsache das wenn se irgendwann mal skallieren
der SMs deutlich einfacher haben wird als jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das_T (31. Januar 2010)

mich würd ma noch interessieren wo ihr mir empfehlen  würdet zu grinden atm damit es möglichst schnell geht !


----------



## Deadwool (1. Februar 2010)

Lepharisten Gebiet oder Kaidan Hauptquartier in kleiner Gruppe. Gibt viele EPs und macht Spass
ab 39 Geheimlabor in Heiron

Halte durch bis 40. Danach kommt die Motivation von alleine zurück.


----------



## Tamîkus (1. Februar 2010)

hmm ab 35 bin ich oft feuertempel rein wegen qs und eq da kriegt man nach einiegen kromede speed runs gut ep ansonsten grinde ich mit ner Hunter freundin die Lepha elites in beluslan was auch als hunter und kantor ziemlich gut läuft und gute drops gibt wen dir qs fehlen schau ma im shugo lager vorbei in beluslan da gibt sehr sehr viele qs die gut ep bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (1. Februar 2010)

http://de.aiondatabase.com/quest/list/2?name=&levelmin=&levelmax=&reqlevelmin=33&reqlevelmax=35#quests:+1+0


----------



## Geige (2. Februar 2010)

In Morheim "Links unten" also im "Süd-Osten" der Karte, die Lepahristen Elite kannst du solo Grinden!
In der nähe von Alsig!


----------

